# Safe remedy for itchy rash?



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi,
5 days ago I developed a small patch of itchy skin just above my naval. The rash then got tiny little spots in it ( a bit like heat rash) and the area grew larger. Yesterday morning when I woke up the main patch has spread all across my tummy, over my chest, on my inner arms/ wrists & at the top of my thighs. I saw my GP who arranged for me to have immediate blood tests done to check my liver, but the results didn't come back before the surgery closed. She did say that it was just to be on the safe side that she was checking that though.
My problem is that the patch on my tummy is driving me insane with the itching! I've got it well moisturised with E45 & a cold flannel on it, which does help, but I'm worried that I'm making my tummy too cold for the baby. I've been awake since 2.45am & cant imagine I'll be able to sleep tonight with it either.
Please can you advise if a cold tummy can be harmful? I'm 18 weeks tomorrow.
(TMI: I've also had bad diarrhoea this evening - which I've had several times since becoming pregnant - but just thought I'd mention it in case it might have anything to do with the rash?)
Many thanks,
Lottie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

don't worry, the flannel won't have any effect on your baby, it's not cold enough to reach through all the layers between it and the baby, so if it's calming things for you, carry on. I dint think that the diarrhoea will be related. Go to a pharmacy today and ask if there is any anti itching cream they can give you that might help,

hope it clears soon,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## TwoBumps (Nov 22, 2007)

Thanks for your help Emilycaitlin
Just by way of an update, in case anyone else experiences this...
The rash got worse steadily until about Tuesday. It continued to spread all over my waist & arms & the itching drove me crazy. I found the best way to soothe it was with cold wet flannels.
Then on Tuesday I noticed that the original patch above my naval looked less angry & wasn't itching so much. Slowly, this has spread to the rest of the rash, in the same order to how it appeared. It's still visible (in a purple sort of way, rather than bright red!) but thankfully the itching has subsided unless I get too warm. Last night I slept the whole night without it waking me once  
So I think the rash is finally on it's way out, hooooraaayyy!!!


----------

